# no information till now



## pankaj2102 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I applied for pr in Feb and case officer asked for additional documents in April which I submitted within 2 hours. But its already been around 39 days since the last asked documented was submitted. Any idea when can I expect any reply. 
Getting worried.


----------



## pankaj2102 (Apr 11, 2015)

It was applied under 189


----------



## NewBeginnings (May 27, 2015)

Hi, ours took 45 days to be assigned with a CO. Hang tight as it may take 6-12 weeks


----------



## pankaj2102 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi. 
Co already been assigned and asked for additional documents but even after submitting documents Is Been around 40 days but no response yet.


----------



## Eli Bekker (Jun 25, 2015)

pankaj2102 said:


> Hi.
> Co already been assigned and asked for additional documents but even after submitting documents Is Been around 40 days but no response yet.


Nothing wrong with contacting CO and asking for an update


----------



## Pranavjalpa (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey pankaj
Have you contacted your case officer. what is the result. have you got your visa now?


----------



## rahulofpl (Jul 15, 2015)

Pankaj 
Depends on what documents they have Asked.


----------

